# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Mitsi D5

## Pengy

As per title. Car has a CVT trans and lost forward drive half way home a couple of days ago. Got it towed up ok.
It had a trans service just last week, so I checked in with garage, and they are a bit stumped so far.
Fluid level in trans was hard to read at time of the breakdown, so I just fired the car up to get it warm before checking level again, and it drove forward again...wtf.
Should mention that I never lost reverse, and it is not happy in forward drive but it does work 
Had car 2 and half years and have done 40km, so a trans crapping out was a nasty surprise.

Any suggestions welcome

----------


## No.3

So - devil's advocate, did they put the correct fluid in it? CVT's sh1t themselves proper like and in very short order if filled with the wrong fluid (ATF looks and smells the same and if the boys are on Monday morning or Friday avo mode well yeah).

I'm not entirely sure how the mitsi spec versions work, but effectively there are two 'gears' in most CVT boxes - forward which has a clutch that engages the expanding drive pulleys and then reverse which from what I know of CVT's is engaged via a separate shaft and clutch.  You don't give the year of the vehicle but most times theyare fitted with a transmission control unit which can give specific fault codes - if this isn't the case or it's popping up a 'generic' code the only real way forward is to plug test gear into every available port and see what it's not doing.  The fact that it's not going into forwards when hot and seems to function correctly once it's cooled off is a sign of something as well...

----------


## Pengy

2007

----------


## No.3

Should be able to plug into that then if they have the correct scan tool.  Given the fact it's just been serviced, it could point to (or maybe better to say in my opinion it would tend to point towards) either wrong or not enough fluid put in or worse there's been a disintegration of a clutch or some other mechanical issue in the thing leading to the filter plugging, causing excess restriction on the pump delivery to the forwards side.  But that's a wild arse guess...  It's a little hard to reassemble them incorrectly and it's reasonably easy to check the main filter when the pan is off.

----------


## Pengy

Thanks. Those comments pretty much line up with those from a specialist auto trans guy that I spoke to.
The guy that did the service is my go to, and I trust him. Invoice states correct amount and type of fluid and also comments that there is a noise in trans on deceleration. 
I maybe should of taken that comment more seriously  :O O:

----------


## No.3

> Thanks. Those comments pretty much line up with those from a specialist auto trans guy that I spoke to.
> The guy that did the service is my go to, and I trust him. Invoice states correct amount and type of fluid and also comments that there is a noise in trans on deceleration. 
> I maybe should of taken that comment more seriously


Hmm.  That's looking like the expensive options then, damn...  Doesn't matter what they are now, these new vehicles can have expensive bits go wrong and usually 1 month after the bloody warranty ends!

----------

